# Autotrail media control



## PLUMPUCK (Mar 18, 2010)

Does anyone or has anyone removed the media control unit from the dash on a autotrail is it easy? any suggestions ?


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Very easy I use 2 table knives old fashioned spatula flat bladed type (with bone handles we still prefer them to st steel types) Use one to carefully pop out the thin plastic surround around media unit. Once done slide a knife blade into gap side between exposed casing and unit, you need to be midway and slide knife blade (gently) well in 5 inches or so you should feel catch spring, hold each in this position grasp edge of unit and gently but firmly pull back. There's plenty of cabling so no worry of dislodging plugs.


----------



## aldercow (Dec 29, 2009)

*Head unit removal*

Hi Plumpuck
Yes I removed mine - the double din size unit (sat nav / dvd / radio / tv unit).
You first have to remove the clipped on trim around the edge. As usual with plastic trims it is held on by little legs / clips & on mine a few of these broke off. Then you use the two removal keys one down each side of the unit between the unit body & the metal mounting tray. After some fishing around the unit could be pulled forward.
Its a bit fiddly. When I got mine out I found the coax aerial cable for the tv had be badly kinked & had a big cut in it. I had to make the end off & bought a 90 degree f type adaptor from Maplin when refitting so the cable did not get bent & damaged again.
Have you got trouble with yours? Mine is disappointing (dvd skips, sat nav freezes, tv has no program guide). Ought to send it back under warranty really - its just all the hassle involved (time off work travelling to dealer etc etc).


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

If your really stumpted I could pop mine out tomorrow and post some pics of the method!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

StewartJ said:


> If your really stumpted I could pop mine out tomorrow and post some pics of the method!


I would like that as all works on mine except the sat nav. Shows a red cross by the picture of a satellite. I wonder if a plug or something has come out of the back.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Sysinfo said:


> StewartJ said:
> 
> 
> > If your really stumpted I could pop mine out tomorrow and post some pics of the method!
> ...


Could be the gps signal booster plug has become detached,or is there a small black box on the top of your dashboard nearside with a lazily flashing green led when unit is in operation (radio dvd etc) These gps antennas were wrongly mounted on 2011/2012 models and hidden under the dash so where unable to receive a signal due to vehicle electronics etc masking its reception.

A friend has just had his sorted under warranty (2012 Tracker), dealer just fitted a replacement unit on top of dash disconnected and left original unit in place (labour charges to remove and re-site less than cost of fitting new one in correct position he was told!


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

No box on top of dashboard, and My dealer says the gps antenna is in one of the windscreen pillers. Also he said he could replace the head under warranty but would not as Autotrail won't pay the labor charges, ending with, "it's a crap Nav system anyway " Thank God for my Tom tom live.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Here we go due to attachment restrictions I'll post it over 2 threads.

Using a thin blunt knife carefully pop out the thin plastic surround around edge of unit. I start on inside edge top left or right hand side of vertical, the top of surround is thinnest and best left alone, it does not have a clip holding it unlike sides and bottom. Take your time and gently ease it a bit at a time so as not to snap off any of the plastic lugs.
Photo 1 shows removed trim you can see how thin it is along top edge
Photo 2 shows underside of trrim and plastic lugs (and the trusty knives I use for removal of both trim and unit).
Photo 3 shows the knives inserted as can be seen the full length of blade central each side, you can actually feel the resistance and unit retaining clip release as you push knife in.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Once you have released the retaining clips grasp unit firmly top and bottom both sides and pull toward you a short way, then remove knives photo 4

Suggest you have a platform of some sort (box or whatever to support media unit on) Then pull the unit slowly out photo 5.

The connector you want to check is clearly tagged gps antenna its a black wire and on mine the connecting plugs are taped together (at factory) to stop accidental disconnection. I've highlighted the cable with blue arrows on photo 6.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

StewartJ said:


> Sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> > StewartJ said:
> ...


Hi Stewart where can you get the box that sits on top of the dashboard as using your detailed pictures I am sure I can fit it myself. Just need to know what to get.

bob


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Sysinfo said:


> StewartJ said:
> 
> 
> > Sysinfo said:
> ...


Not sure Bob, I'll see if I can find any detail on mine tomorrow would imagine they are a standard unit used by many manufacturers, will also check the one that came with my Blaupunkt New York its looks much the same


----------



## PLUMPUCK (Mar 18, 2010)

*a big thanks*

just want to say a big thankyou to stewartj for his information and photos helped me out a lot really appreciate it thanks 
hopward


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks for that Bob and apologies for tardieness in not fulfilling my promise of details, things went a bit pear shaped family wise so havent had a moment to spare. 

How did you get on was it a detached plug?


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

StewartJ said:


> Thanks for that Bob and apologies for tardieness in not fulfilling my promise of details, things went a bit pear shaped family wise so havent had a moment to spare.
> 
> How did you get on was it a detached plug?


Thanks for the reply, not had it apart yet, but your pics make it look easy. Will let you know when I take the plunge.

Bob


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Go for it Bob it really is a doddle just take care removing the trim.


----------



## Boltman (Aug 1, 2012)

*2013 Dakota*

The media systems seem to be crap. Mind you if the construction of is an example of English manufacturing god help England.
We have had ours now for 7 months and it won't handle NEW ZEALAND conditions it is constantly falling to bits. Caused by very poor construction methods and substandard workmanship.

I to was taught to be cautious and wow I should have been more cautious to save me 7 months of hell.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 2013 Dakota*



Boltman said:


> The media systems seem to be crap. Mind you if the construction of is an example of English manufacturing god help England.
> We have had ours now for 7 months and it won't handle NEW ZEALAND conditions it is constantly falling to bits. Caused by very poor construction methods and substandard workmanship.
> 
> I to was taught to be cautious and wow I should have been more cautious to save me 7 months of hell.


Ah well, you have it there. We don't have crap roads like New Zealand,
ENGLISH roads are made much better so our media systems stay in one piece. Had you read the OP you would notice it had not fallen to bits.


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Also, I believe that the media centre is made in China and *not* in the UK.


----------



## Badger-man (Aug 14, 2013)

(First post since joining) Thanks for all the above, i have a 2012 Frontier Savannah, and am looking to have the reverse camera on all the time the ignition is switched on. Mainly because i have no through vision, and have a blind spot. Autotrail point blank refused to help, tech dept. just says 'it's illegal' and refused to discuss it further. Have purchased a 'clip on' monitor to fit on the 'useless' internal mirror, just need to wire it up now. I know how to power the monitor, and supply the video lead connection to the monitor. Question : how do I supply 'ignition power' to the camera ?? can it be done at the front of the van, or do I have to run a switched supply through to the back ?
Anyone already done this job ? Ray


----------



## aldercow (Dec 29, 2009)

*Reversing camera*

Hi Ray
I too bought a monitor to clip on my rear view mirror. I took the wires from it above the cab moulded headlining to the rear roof cupboard where the mains / 12v electrics panel is housed. If you lift out the panel the camera wires on mine were in the bottom of the cupboard. I connected the new monitor video phono plug to the phono connector from the rear view camera. I then found that the rear camera only got power when in reverse gear. So it disconnected that feed to the camera in the roof cupboard. I picked up a permeant feed & wired it to the monitor & camera via a fuse & switch. So now before setting off just flick the switch on in the roof cupboard & the camera is on all the time (like in my last Autosleeper van).
You've just got to remember to switch it off when you get to your destination.
Cheers
Andy


----------



## arfajob (Aug 31, 2009)

Thank you StewartJ for the pics, Very helpful. I'm sure this topic will keep coming up again and again...... 
Now just need to find some old bone handled knives..... :lol:


----------

